# New Look



## jeff (Dec 17, 2006)

You'll notice a few changes... The header is totally different. It's a multi-level javascript menu that is typical of modern web design. All the familiar stuff is there, just hover around and you'll find your way. Another nice thing... the header is exactly the same on every page. I hope this improves your navigation around the site.

The main page is rearranged too. A bunch of links from there are now in the menu at the top. So we've got room for more photos and such.

More changes coming, but not as drastic at this. 

Let me know if you spot a bug. Comments welcome.

Regards - Jeff


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice []

You want to be my webmaster []


----------



## Trapshooter (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow,  put my computor down for supper, picked it back and I thought I messed up.  Looks nice so far[]


----------



## Malainse (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trapshooter_
> <br />Wow,  put my computor down for supper, picked it back and I thought I messed up.  Looks nice so far[]



Same here, had a bite to eat and ???  Looks good....


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malainse_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't even gone that long.  Went to tuck the girls into bed and came right back.

I like the new look [] .


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Great new look, Keep us the good work.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 17, 2006)

As always Jeff....well presented and a pleasing to look at ..

Thank You..
[]


----------



## woodwish (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks good once I realized that it was not an error on my end.  Thanks for all the hard work you do with this.  We all do appreciate it even if we don't say so often enough.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 17, 2006)

I really like the new homepage.  I'm not alway a big fan of JS menus, but these aren't TO bad!


----------



## cozee (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome! The new Java scripts really help in searching for information and reduce the time it takes to do so!

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I really like the new homepage.  I'm not alway a big fan of JS menus, but these aren't TO bad!


What DO you like? [] I'm not a big fan, but this is a commercial menu engine that's pretty small and efficient and works on everything I've tried. Very configurable, so if you think something should be different, lemme know and I'll look into it. The real motivator was getting around on fewer clicks, and freeing up some screen real estate.


----------



## Dario (Dec 17, 2006)

A welcome change.

I love the fact that it is uniform through out.[^]

THANKS!!!


----------



## panini (Dec 17, 2006)

Great new format...Thought my eyes was messing with my brain...Restarted the computer a few times and opened penturners.org in different browser to see if my eyes was messed up...[8D][8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 17, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 17, 2006)

We appreciate your efforts to keep us "modernized"!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 17, 2006)

I like it. Thanks for all your work.


----------



## ashaw (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeff
I like.  Had me thinking for a moment.  I thought I had a senior moment.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, I like it.[^]


----------



## Darley (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice Jeff,Ilike the new look


----------



## Mudder (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the new look.

Much easier to navigate and a much cleaner appearance.


----------



## mewell (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeff - I'm not sure is this ever existed or if it broke in the new release... Wasn't there a way to "unsubscribe" from a topic by just going to the topic you were subscribed to and clicking a button/icon? I know that we've always be able to do that through the "Your Subscriptions" page, but ....[?]

Mark


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2006)

Mark - Yes, something is amiss in the subscription code... I'll have to check that out. Thanks


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2006)

Well done Jeff, I think it looks neater and is easier to navigate.

I always chose ' All Forums' as, for me anyway, I could see more at a glance. On your drop down boxes, 'All Forums' wasn't an option.
Took me a few minutes to find that the header is actually a button as well. But only for that part. Until I figured it out, I went into any topic then pressed the 'All Forums' folder.

Great work, now less scrolling to see the home page too[]


----------



## keithz (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't care for the forum navigation.  It was much easier to scan the different forums in the old format rather than having to go through two dropdown menus to find each forum.

Just my opinion, which, when combined with a quarter will total a quarter.

keithz


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keithz_
> <br />Don't care for the forum navigation.  It was much easier to scan the different forums in the old format rather than having to go through two dropdown menus to find each forum.
> 
> Just my opinion, which, when combined with a quarter will total a quarter.
> ...


If you click the word "Forums" in the top level of the menu, you'll get to the old forum list. Is that the list you mean? Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Jeff - I'm not sure is this ever existed or if it broke in the new release... Wasn't there a way to "unsubscribe" from a topic by just going to the topic you were subscribed to and clicking a button/icon? I know that we've always be able to do that through the "Your Subscriptions" page, but ....[?]
> 
> Mark


That's FIXED!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 18, 2006)

I like it and I happen to like JS menus.  What is the engine you used?  I could use that myself.


----------



## Nolan (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeff,
Super looking upgrade!! Only dislike is when I slide over to push active topic radial button if not careful and go too high the members tools / features drop downs activate and cover up the one I am trying to select. Don't know if this is clear but if so maybe more vertical separation between the two menus. Or give me a mouse class[]
Nolan


----------



## Oahunative (Dec 18, 2006)

As a new member I had not gotten used to the old look yet, But I can tell you this ... this site is leaps and bounds beyond what the competition has going on.

Fine job! Great Site! 

Merry Dog Gone Christmas Everyone!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeff: Nice work!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the look,seems ok to me.[]


----------



## guts (Dec 18, 2006)

liked it before and like it now.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm easily confused, but I think I have figured it all out, and it looks nice[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 18, 2006)

I first noticed the color changes, then the headers.  My first website had that type of buttons, but it will take me a while to get used to it.  I like the mobility you have on every page.
Rob


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I like it and I happen to like JS menus.  What is the engine you used?  I could use that myself.


http://www.milonic.com/ 
Inexpensive, tons of features/options, and easy to implement. The only downside is that it's not list based, so crawlers don't see your menu structure, but really, so what!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2006)

I tweaked the forum menu a little. Now all the forums are in the first dropdown and there's a link to the main forum page if you want that. Do a control-reload if you don't see it yet. The menu config stays in your browser cache...


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />Jeff,
> Super looking upgrade!! Only dislike is when I slide over to push active topic radial button if not careful and go too high the members tools / features drop downs activate and cover up the one I am trying to select. Don't know if this is clear but if so maybe more vertical separation between the two menus. Or give me a mouse class[]
> Nolan


Nolan, I dropped the second menu a couple of pixels, maybe that will help. Come at it from the bottom and you won't trip the top menu first. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Jamie (Dec 18, 2006)

Site is very user friendly - good job - !


----------



## bjackman (Dec 19, 2006)

Jeff,
I like the second mod a lot more than the first. Great work!


----------



## gerberpens (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the new look.  I don't think we realize the amount of work that do for us and this site.  It is well appreciated!  Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know if anybody else is having this problem. 

Since yesterday, every thread I view, I get a pop-up asking me to accept a certificate for paypal.

Now I know this site needs operating expenses, and it's possible I'm the only one with this problem. 

Is there a way to tone down the pop-up a little?


----------



## Dario (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron,

No pop-ups here.


----------



## tas2181 (Dec 19, 2006)

None here either
By the way I like the new look.


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I don't know if anybody else is having this problem.
> 
> Since yesterday, every thread I view, I get a pop-up asking me to accept a certificate for paypal.
> ...


That has nothing to do with this site. The paypal logo that is in the header is the same one, and has the same code behind it that was on the sidebar nav pane a few days ago.

What it probably DOES indicate is that your browser does not have the latest root certificates. That Paypal logo comes directly from the paypal site (i.e. there is an image tag on our page with the source pointing to a file at paypal.) When your browser contacts Paypal for that image, it is seeing an expired security certificate at Paypal. (That's normal... they expire from time to time) Paypal's certs are validated by a root certificate that your browser holds. When your browser sees a new cert, it looks to the root cert to validate it. If it does not see validation, it asks you, which is what you're seeing.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Dec 19, 2006)

Jeff this is great - a total improvement!  Thanks for all your hard work.[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your time Jeff.

When I'm asked, I do tell the pop-up to accept the certificate. I tried both a temporary and permanent certificate. It must be something else on my system that is deleting the certificate for some reason.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 19, 2006)

Jeff
The new layout is okay... I think it takes a little longer for the page to refresh when you go through the posts and threads.
Don't think its me.. I have fairly new computer and seems like the old format refreshed quicker.
Not a problem though.... I have far more time than money anyway.


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Jeff
> The new layout is okay... I think it takes a little longer for the page to refresh when you go through the posts and threads.
> Don't think its me.. I have fairly new computer and seems like the old format refreshed quicker.
> Not a problem though.... I have far more time than money anyway.


Wow, sorry to hear that. I'm not sure why that would happen... the code for the menu is cached the first time you hit the site. It actually seems a bit faster on my system. I'm using Firefox. There are two extra thumbnails on the front page now, so there's about 10k more in images.

Anyone else feel it's slower?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 19, 2006)

yep


----------



## keithz (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the new site a whole lot better now that you combined all the forums into one dropdown menu.  I also like that there is a selection to show all forums, just like the old version.

keithz


----------

